# Very strange shoes of the day!!



## Karren (Jun 29, 2010)

Check out these heels!!!! Looks like some kind of strange torture device to me! What do you think?







Source - Lego Shoe Boots


----------



## internetchick (Jun 29, 2010)

Ridiculous. That can't be good for your feet. I can feel a foot cramp coming on just looking at it lol.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 29, 2010)

you call that shoes? she is like barefeet. Looks extremely painful as well &gt;.&lt; Yikes.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2010)

Oy looks very painful


----------



## Lucy (Jun 29, 2010)

ouch!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 30, 2010)

I think they're for staking vampires on the go. One kick and..... dusted!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 30, 2010)

Wtf???


----------



## Abbygalll (Jun 30, 2010)

They definitely look like they would work well for a personal weapon.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya know, I could have see Alex MacQueen using these shoes in one of his fashion shows - too bad RIP.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2010)

I think wow


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Jul 1, 2010)

Ridiculous. That can't be good for your feet.


----------



## thekifchicksami (Jul 1, 2010)

eish.... thats gota hurt


----------



## HisBunny (Jul 1, 2010)

maybe its something like to get use to using 5inch heels?


----------



## yaliz1986 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can imagine walking on grass in that..lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 6, 2010)

Vampire Slayer shoes!!


----------



## aquarian_moon (Jul 12, 2010)

wow.lol


----------



## bCreative (Jul 12, 2010)

Now who would really wear that? Why would anyone what to wear half a shoe with their toes hanging all out.

I can't even imagine how jacked up your feet will look at the end of the day/night.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Vampire Slayer shoes!! Hah! So true. 
Those are too funky for me.


----------



## melimouse14 (Jul 16, 2010)

these shoes make me want to cry





so hideous!


----------

